# Miley Saddle Racks



## gerald13horse (Feb 27, 2009)

I own a 2007 Miley 2 horse slant load trailer. When pulling it down the road saddles will some times fall off of the two saddle racks. The two racks are carpet glued to metal. New Mileys have plastic racks that are suppose to be better in keeping the saddles where they belong. 

Has anyone come up with a good idea how to make these racks work better.

:?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't have a Miley trailer, so don't know what kind of saddle racks you're talking about.

But, what if you wrapped them with rubber shelf liners? Give them a little grippiness... 
Like this stuff, it's really cheap. You can find it at the dollar store:









​


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I really thought we were talking about Miley Cyrus
"This ought to be good." I thought.
Sorry nothing to do with your problem I just thought it was funny.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you looked into how you are driving? With my old trailer, if one certain person, who was a more abrupt driver, drove, my saddles would never stay on. If I drove, and I am a smoother driver with the trailer - no hard stops, turns, or accelerations, the saddles never came off. If they did, I knew exactly when it happened due to slamming on the breaks, etc.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have the carpet over my saddle racks..The only time I have ever had them fall over is on curvy mountain roads or hitting bumps or a very rough road...Very seldom do they shift....


----------

